#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-04
 * Linden940 stlsaint pokes back
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-05
 * Linden940 is back (gone 35:07:13)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-06
<wyhteagle> Evening Peeps
<stlsaint> lol see
<wyhteagle> stlsaint, yep
<wyhteagle> hello chiluk
<Linden940> morning people
<chiluk> hello.
<chiluk> yes how are people this morning?
<Linden940> i'm doin pretty good
<chiluk> is anyone else frustrated that the ubuntu version of virsh + libvirt won't pass qemu commandline down to qemu?
<chiluk> that's my frustration for the morning.
<chiluk> does anyone here know how to accomplish that?
<Linden940> not off hand
<chiluk> so wyhteagle why did you single me out?
<chiluk> wyhteagle,  did you know that the White Eagle is this fantastic polish food restaurant in Chicago?
<wyhteagle> chiluk, I was just saying morning because my client showed you just joined the channel. And Yes I lived in Chicago while I was in the NAVY.
<wyhteagle> No Realtion to the name though
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-07
 * Linden940 is back (gone 06:52:06)
<Linden940> what up people?
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-09
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
 * Linden940 is back (gone 03:10:37)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-02
<Manito> Hello
<jeremywc> Howdy
<Manito> How do you do?
<jeremywc> Quiet day after New Year's at work. Just the way I like it :-)
<pleia2> jeremywc: bah, don't jinx it :)
<jeremywc> Already did for myself :-(
<jeremywc> About 20 min after I said that, we had a switch module crap out :-P
<pleia2> haha, doh
<Manito> Hello again
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-01-02
<srwood> #ubuntu-devel
<srwood> #omg!ubuntu!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-01-07
<thebwt> Good morning texas!
<tedg> Howdy!
<thebwt> :) not very often I get a response, good morning to ya!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-01-09
<lechien> There's at least 12 of us.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-01-05
<diablo_> hello everyone! I have a question that I cannot resolve from a general google search. Is anyone available?
<diablo_> It's related to openVPN under a double NAT network
<diablo_> No one is awake still?
<Ardonel> poor diablo, I hope he or she will forgive most of us for being asleep...
<tiwake> dododo
<chiluk> lol yeah it was the middle of the night.. I was awake, but I don't check irc much outside of business hours.  I don't know the answers anyway.. I probably would have pointed him at the man pages.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-01-01
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION uxtyga: alai manjo tedg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION kqopazcc: ariver tedg ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION zapeditns: ariver thebwt scottASL48 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION zmbxonne: ariver thebwt jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION jukhr: chiluk ubuntulog2 scottASL48 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION idhrp: alai ariver manjo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION hqkkkmdp: scottASL48 manjo ariver ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION orepec: manjo jose chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mokura312> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION hfwzqc: scottASL48 alai ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
